
Beware online "filter bubbles" - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ofWFx525s
======
Lockyy
This is addressed by duckduckgo on <http://dontbubble.us/>.

I think it's very very worrying.

Edit: DDG even references to this video.

